# DMSO Barrels?



## russman (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi all,
This is my first post on the forum.
I picked up some new barrels to add to my water storage but, they have been used for DMSO.. they have no smell, I have rinsed them thouroghly and as I recall DMSO has no ill effects (at least not in the small amount I would expect to see in this case) But, do you think they are OK?

A search didn't turn up any relevent results...
I got them super cheap and could just take them to the dump if they are no good.

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I had to look up DMSO as I haven't heard of the product described as such before. Dimethyl sulfoxide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

According to the safety-section of the Wiki, it is used by medical professionals for reducing swelling in trauma to the head. I would hazzard a guess that it would probably be fine for water-storage, but, for the first while use the containers for outside water (rain-water) to be used for watering the lawn and then maybe transfer them to inside water storage.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Perhaps you should wash them well with maybe dishwashing soap first and then a bunch of baking soda. I would be leery of old medical product barrels. 

Was the DMSO in powder or liquid form? Why would anyplace need 55 gallons at a time?!?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

as I recall DMSO is non-toxic (not that I would want to drink any  ) but its primary danger is the 'transport' properties (allowing hitchhiker molecules to bypass cellular barriers such as skin or other epithelials (gut linings, but the mucus naturally present there _should_ protect you)) it exhibits. DMSO actually deactivates *some* viruses (they and bacteria are too large to 'jump' with the DMSO anyway).

PS *MILK* contains small amounts of DMSO *naturally*...


----------



## russman (Apr 19, 2011)

LincTex said:


> Why would anyplace need 55 gallons at a time?!?


Good question!


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

It is used as a solvent in manufacturing.


----------

